# RIP Ken, sorry I didn't know how to help you



## Saltycturtle (Jan 2, 2012)

My first fish; he came in a vase, so I bought him a lovely aquarium and filled it with plants. Within days of moving he became covered in the white spots of ick (or maybe columaris) and even with water change and medication, he was gone in a day - I had him less than 3 weeks...


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh no! He sure was very nice. Sorry for your loss *Hugs for you* I just lost my last Betta today that I had for 3 years


----------



## Saltycturtle (Jan 2, 2012)

That's terrible - big hugs to you too :-(


----------



## headerthebettalover (Jan 6, 2012)

im sorry for your loss. i know how you feel.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

